# Blue Favacuana



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Anyone have experience with this breed? I was lucky enough to get one from My Pet Chicken and am excited based on their description. However, being a proprietary/new breed there isn't much information about it available on the internet. The chick is absolutely adorable. I will post a pic soon!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I got Blue Andalusian chicks this season. They originated in Andalusia, Spain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So you know, they are not a recognized breed. And as I suspected because of the name it involved Favorelles in the breeding.

If you want to know more you can read about them here: http://blog.mypetchicken.com/2012/08/17/favaucanas/

The questions you want answers to is are they enough generations out from the original cross to breed true? If it's only the third or fourth generation chances are they won't.


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Thanks! I hadn't seen the MPC blog article! Still hoping to get some unbiased reviews from people who bought them last year. They seem too good to be true! 
She was the first of the babies to try our mealworms and proved to be very adept at outmaneuvering the others to secure the yummy treats!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's all about why you have them, if it's for the pure joy of having them populating your life then the rest doesn't matter.

But if you had plans to keep the look going, it might prove to be a challenge.

It took years for paint Silkies to make it out in to the world. Even now there are challenges with skin color and eye color.


----------

